# F3 Tornado: Goodbye Hezekiah, Ms Fishy Fishy, Tahvia, Slug, Lacie,Tracie, Pinto



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

All my fish died due to the tornado damage on our home. We lost almost everything. My hubby, son, and I were in our home when the tornado ripped the roof off. I managed to save my camera, external hard drive, and computer tower. My chickens are ok... my dog, pig and cat are alive. My pig is sick though. She got trapped in the storm and we didnt find her until 5 hrs later. (she got back in our house and hid. I cant hardly get her to go back outside for anything)

My daughter was at work... she and her coworkers barely got out with their lives. The wind carried her car all over the road and they barely made it to a friend's basement when it hit. It completely wiped our little town out.

This was an extremely terrifying experience. My heart is broken at the loss of my fish.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Awh :'(
Iam happy you and your family made it out alive. And I am deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Out of 10 snails only two made it. One apple snail is barely hanging on... and my ramshorn snail acts as fine as it ever did.


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss tornados can are natures cruel mistress I know how they can be. Happy you and you daughter and everyone else is alive.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I am glad you and your family are okay. I am deeply sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

D: i'm sorry for your fish, but i'm glad you and your family are okay! Dx also sorry about your house! that sounds so scary!


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry for what happened. My family and I are blessed, we live not so very far away from all the horrible damage the tornadoes caused. But I hope you all can recover from your loss, I'm so glad you are okay, despite.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your losses...all of them. But so relieved that you and your family are ok. You will be in my thoughts!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm really sorry for your loss, Rayne, but I'm glad you are safe. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

